# B14 front lip



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Does anyone make a front lip that attaches to the OEM Nissan B14 Sentra/200SX front bumper? Not the whole front bumper body kit. Any quality, price recommendations?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

check with liuspeed tuning. i thought i saw a cf one. another option is a JDM one that someone posted here somewhere.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SentGXE99 said:


> Does anyone make a front lip that attaches to the OEM Nissan B14 Sentra/200SX front bumper? Not the whole front bumper body kit. Any quality, price recommendations?


Stillen and SYndicate Kustomz make a front lip. Do a search and you will find more info. on them. ALso search the cosmetic section!


----------

